# INPUT_DEVICES variable question

## kamilsok

My /etc/make.conf INPUT_DEVICES variable goes as follows

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse synaptics"

The question is, do I need extra flags with evdev enabled? (I've read some time ago, that with evdev the following are obsolote)

----------

## Veldrin

you can drop mouse and keyboard from you INPUT_DEVICES. the respective devices are handled by evdev.

keep synaptics, if you want to use advanced features (scrolling, multitouch et all) of your touchad.

What do you mean by extra flags?

V.

----------

## kamilsok

Extra flags=extra parameters (keboard, mouse in this case) :Smile: 

Thanks for the quick response.

----------

